# Calling all quincy owners/maintainers



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Calling all quincy owners/technicians*

I have been looking for a new compressor for some time,and see that Quincy is apparently highly regarded.I would appreciate any comments about quality,ease or difficulty of maintenance,service from dealer any information from those who have bought one or work on them.Thank you very much!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

All I can say is that at work we wanted Quincy's. Engineer vetoed our request and we ended up with 3 I/R EP150'S. They are junky. Wish we had the Q's. Oh well.


----------

